# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  مكتب محاماه زواج اجانب فى مصر 01118727840

## elavocatowaleed

تتسم اجراءات زواج الاجانب فى مصر بالعديد من الاجراءات المطلوبه والمستندات اللازمه لكى يتم توثيق جميع الاجراءات القانونيه حتى يكون بيد طالبى الزواج وثيقه زواج رسميه و معتمدة مصدق عليها يمكن من خلالها السفر الى دوله الزوجه الاجنبيه اذا كان الزوج مصرى والزوجه أجنبيه او عمل اقامه للزوجه الاجنبيه فى مصر ، أو سفر الزوجه الى زوجها اذا كانت الزوجه مصريه والزوج أجنبى او اذا كان الزوجان أجنبيان ومن خلال هذا العقد يمكن لها توفيق أوضاعهما سواء ان كان بدوله الزوج الاجنبى أو بدوله الزوجه الاجنبيه .
ت/00201118727840

----------


## دعاء مرعى

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ميرا محمد

اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين

----------

